# typo



## Philippa

¿Cómo se dice 'typo' en español? ¿Hay una palabra corta? Gracias.


----------



## Tormenta

Puedes  decir "dedazo" (de dedo).


----------



## pinkpanter

Puedes decir "error al escribir" "fallo al escribir".

Ej: "Ah, ya que que _vida_ no se escribe con "b", fue solo un error/fallo al escribir".

"Seguramente ha sido un error/fallo al escribir pero ten en cuenta que tienes que acentuar todas las esdrújulas".

Espero que te ayude. Buenas noches.


----------



## Tormenta

Yo diría "dedazo" , de manera coloquial. Otra opción es "error tipográfico" (de tipografía, no te tipear).


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se dice 'typo' en español? ¿Hay una palabra corta?
> Gracias



typo = error tipográfico (y en ciertos lugares, 'error de imprenta').
[Fuente: Simon & Schuster INternational Spanish Dictionary]

No es una palabra corta, pero es el término correcto.


----------



## el_novato

Definition
typo   [Show phonetics]
noun [C]
a small mistake in a text made when it was typed or printed

Then, depend of the context, you will use the proper sentence.

1.-  Error tipográfico:  When the document is printed.

2.-  Error de dedo:  When the document is typed.   I am not sure about the oficial use of "error de dedo" in formal text, but I used it. Maybe it is a colloquial sentence.


----------



## Mr Bones

Hola. Acabo de toparme con esta antiguo hilo y quiero hacer una aportación. 
La palabra que usamos en España es *errata*. Es la que viene además en wordreference como traducción de typo. Es un término muy común en el mundo de la edición, periódicos, etc. De hecho, los libros traen a veces al final una "fe de erratas" en la que se da cuenta de los errores tipográficos cometidos.


----------



## Calario

"Errata" es lo más correcto. Si quieres algo similar, pero más coloquial, en España usamos "gazapo" para cualquier error cometido por equivocación en un texto, ya sea error tipográfico o no.


----------



## Stu Pedazo

Uff.. A veces me parece que la mayoría de términos en mi libro de frases hechas no son usados (y eso que se publicó en 2004). ¿Hay alguien aquí que haya oído "hacer una mosca"? Supuestamente quiere decir _to make a typo_.


----------



## Mr Bones

En España, jamás. Tampoco figura en ninguno de los diccionarios que he consultado. Bones.


----------



## Fuzzyblob

​Me encantaría saber qué les parece la palabra 'errata' a los que estén afuera  del continento peninsular. ¿Se utiliza sólo en España, o en todo el mundo hispanohablante?


----------



## iha

Typo: errata (error tipográfico)


----------



## harreaza

Teclear aparece en el DRAE [intr. Pulsar las teclas de una máquina o de un aparato. U. t. c. tr.]. Por lo tanto, yo apoyo el uso de la frase *"Error de tecleo" o "error al teclear".*


----------



## dionisa

Hola; hacer una mosca se usa muchisimo en Chile y es una manera bastante informal de llamar a las firmas y hacer las firmas. Cuando un jefe tiene que dar el visto bueno a una carta que va firmada por otra persona, pone su mosca al final de ésta.

Hola: Errata se usa en Chile (Sudamérica) y es muy común, tal como dice alguien más arriba, en el ámbito de las ediciones. Eventualmente puedes encontrar algún texto que venga con un papelito titulado FE DE ERRATAS. Allí encontrarás los errores de imprenta del texto.
Saludos.


----------



## jedisalf

En Venezuela, y quizás en algunos países vecinos se usa "error ortográfico".

Tengo entendido que "typo" en inglés es un error de ortografía, es decir, cuando escribes una letra incorrecta en una palabra, por ejemplo "bida" (en lugar de "vida") o en el caso inglés "libe" (en lugar de "live"). Es indiferente si lo cometes con una máquina de escribir, o computador o escribiendo con la mano.


----------



## bravas

Es interesente porque acabo de ver que Wordreference traduce del francés ('faute de frappe') al castellano con la expresión 'error de máquina' y nadie lo ha mencionado aquí. ¿Alguién lo usa? Lo acabo de usar en un email


----------



## harreaza

jedisalf said:


> En Venezuela, y quizás en algunos países vecinos se usa "error ortográfico".
> 
> Tengo entendido que "typo" en inglés es un error de ortografía, es decir, cuando escribes una letra incorrecta en una palabra, por ejemplo, "bida" (en lugar de "vida") o en el caso inglés "libe" (en lugar de "live"). Es indiferente si lo cometes con una máquina de escribir, o computador o escribiendo con la mano.


 
Jedisalf, me tomé la libertad de corregir algunos errores en tu texto. Te doy la bienvenida a los foros, aquí hay ciertas reglas con el uso de la ortografía y la acentuación. Todos debemos procurar escribir lo mejor posible, pues hay muchos estudiantes que vistan los foros, es algo que fui aprendiendo con el tiempo.

Con respecto al tema, error ortográfico es algo distinto. 

Cometer un error de tecleo o errata no implica un desconocimiento de la ortografía como ocurre en los errores ortográficos. 

Error ortográfico: Venesuela
Error de tecleo o errata: Venezeula

Puede pasar como consecuencia de un _lapsus calami_.

Saludos.


----------



## Miquel Andâo Gattaëlo

harreaza said:


> Cometer un error de tecleo o errata no implica un desconocimiento de la ortografía como ocurre en los errores ortográficos.
> 
> Error ortográfico: Venesuela
> Error de tecleo o errata: Venezeula
> 
> Puede pasar como consecuencia de un _lapsus calami_.



Claro, pero es posible cometer un error ortográfico que se origina por un error de dedo (o errata)..

Por ejemplo, si escribes: 

pala*v*ra (v/b son letras contiguas en el teclado)
e*m*fermera (n/m, igual adyacentes)

Y otros, pero no me acuerdo.. que, obviamente, no son _lapsus cálami_, sino _lapsus troikae_.. 

En todo caso, eso no era lo que quería decir, sino que me sorprende que haya tomado tanto tiempo para los foreros darse cuenta que la pregunta original de este hilo era de respuesta tan simple como decirle que escribiera "typo" en el buscador, pues la definición que WR da es "errata", la escurridiza y corta palabra que estaba buscando.

Y pues sí, en México creo que es de uso común decir errata, aunque también se utiliza error de dedo, dedazo, error tipográfico, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## greateast

Yo diría "error ortográfico".


----------



## melasa

Calario said:


> "Errata" es lo más correcto. Si quieres algo similar, pero más coloquial, en España usamos "gazapo" para cualquier error cometido por equivocación en un texto, ya sea error tipográfico o no.



Yo pensaba vagamente que era "tipográfico," pero ¿puede ser Spanglish?

La raíz no tiene nada que ver con "type" del lenguaje inglés.

Más ayuda por favor. Gracias.

¿Typográfico realmente existe? ¿Spanglish?


----------



## lafemmejulieta

_Tipográfico_ existe en español, de hecho está en Wordreference.
A la pregunta original yo respondería, _error tipogr_á_fico/de tipeado._


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

No sé si es demasiado formal pero también se dice

erratum: errata

errata: fe de erratas (errata es el plural de erratum)

Saludos


----------



## jigret

Stu Pedazo said:


> Uff.. A veces me parece que la mayoría de términos en mi libro de frases hechas no son usados (y eso que se publicó en 2004). ¿Hay alguien aquí que haya oído "hacer una mosca"? Supuestamente quiere decir _to make a typo_.



"Hacer una mosca" entiendo que en Chile significa "firmar", pero en un contexto informal. Por ejemplo cuando recibes una carta certificada y no quieres hacer tu ultra-complicada firma, entonces solo "haces una mosca".

Ojala sirva 
Saludos


----------



## wildan1

jigret said:


> "Hacer una mosca" entiendo que en Chile significa "firmar", pero en un contexto informal. Por ejemplo cuando recibes una carta certificada y no quieres hacer tu ultra-complicada firma, entonces solo "haces una mosca".


That would be like saying _"to initial" something_ instead of signing it--you just write your initials instead of your whole name.

Nothing to do with making a typing, keying or printing error - _a typo._


----------



## _MaDrA_

En México utilizamos el término "error de dedo", pues el "typo" viene de la palabra "type" entonces se refiere específicamente al error que se comente cuando se está mecanografiando, que es ahí cuando el dedo orpime una tecla contigua a la tecla que se desea presionar.


----------



## nica62

Tormenta said:


> Puedes  decir "dedazo" (de dedo).



Hola....he oído "dedazo" también. ¿Quiero saber si me puede dar un ejemplo de "dedazo" usado en una oración por favor?


----------



## nelliot53

_MaDrA_ said:


> En México utilizamos el término "error de dedo", pues el "typo" viene de la palabra "type" entonces se refiere específicamente al error que se *comente* cuando se está mecanografiando, que es ahí cuando el dedo *orpime* una tecla contigua a la tecla que se desea presionar.



Los dos en negrillas *no son dedazos*, pues las letras no son contiguas en el teclado.

Sin embargo, *soip* por *soup* sería un dedazo pues la i y la u son contiguas; igual *tom* por *ton*.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ya que salió a la superficie este tema, creo haber oído "teclazo" en este contexto (error de dedo).  ¿Existe?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

OtroLencho said:


> *teclazo*


----------



## rodneyp

Teclazo y dedazo, ¿Todos se entienden?  ¿O por lo menos la mayoría del mundo hispano?


----------



## Rodal

La respuesta corta para un typo es un error, ya sea ortográfico o tipográfico, lo más importante es constatar que se trata de un error.




rodneyp said:


> Teclazo y dedazo, ¿Todos se entienden?  ¿O por lo menos la mayoría del mundo hispano?



A mi no me suena bien esto.


----------



## rodneyp

Rodal said:


> La respuesta corta para un typo es un error, ya sea ortográfico o tipográfico, lo más importante es constatar que se trata de un error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mi no me suena bien esto.



Gracias por responder.  

Sí, entiendo eso, pero es que estoy buscando una traducíon igual de informal como "typo", si existe.  Y parece que sí existe, aunque suena mal para algunas personas.  

Ahora lo que me gustaría saber es si todos (más o menos) se entienden teclazo y dedazo.   Sin importar gustos.


----------



## Ciprianus

rodneyp said:


> Ahora lo que me gustaría saber es si todos (más o menos) se entienden teclazo y dedazo.   Sin importar los gustos.



Sin contexto no, en contexto el ser humano entiende cualquier cosa.

Typo=Error de tipeo.


----------



## albertovidal

Philippa said:


> ¿Cómo se dice 'typo' en español? ¿Hay una palabra corta? Gracias.


Entiendo que la palabra que buscas es "gazapo"

gazapo2
Der. regres. de _gazapatón._


1. m. coloq. Mentira, embuste.


2. m. coloq. Yerro que por inadvertencia deja escapar quien escribe o habla.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------

